# 186 Visa Processing Time?



## kr.hybrid (Apr 4, 2013)

We're in the middle of a 186 visa process. Our visa application was completed on line, but our medicals were completed on paper as the doctor's office couldn't initially locate our case in the on-line system. Medicals, as well as a number of documents originally provided during the visa application process, were submitted to our CO the week of 18 March. Does anyone have any clue how much longer we'll be waiting for a final decision? This inability to get on with our lives is driving us crazy!

If it makes any difference, I'm American, my husband (who has a job waiting for him) is British, and while we're living in the US our medicals were completed in Canada. 

Thank you,

A Yank and a Brit


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

*186*

Can't tell from what you've posted what your submission date is, but it seems to be taking around 7-8 months to grant.


----------



## Benners (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine was granted TODAY. 

I contacted them with the subject line URGENT re medicals expiry after applying in AUGUST2012.

They assigned a CO literally an hour later and processed my application after a quick phonecall to me today.

BEST OF LUCK - and if you are concerned, email them - they are swamped but they will get to you.


----------



## kr.hybrid (Apr 4, 2013)

*Status Update*

Our visas came through 11 Apr, so it took almost another month after we completed the physicals. All in all it was four-month process. That doesn't sound long...unless you're in the middle of it wondering what's going on and what happens next!

Thanks, everyone.

The Yank


----------



## 457holder (Nov 21, 2011)

US citizen here. 186 application submitted: mid-December 2012. Visa granted: late April 2013. Just over 4 months for me. My queue was specified not only as 186 direct entry, but also "single applicant". I don't know whether that put me above or below family applicants on the priority queue.


----------

